# home made ice shanty!



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

im not trying to be cheap or anything but a new storebought shanty just isnt in the cards this year but not up to sitting out in the open on a bucket all ice season either so decided to put some left over lumber i had to a good use im almost finished with it as soon as im done with it i'll post some pics im gonna try and make it portable by folding it in on itself. i hope my plan works. now all i need is some ogf swag to adorn it with when im finished.


----------



## phisherman (Jun 10, 2004)

Take some pics of your progress. Thanks, Ted


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Saugeyesam, We will have the official Team OGF flags in hand in a few weeks. We ordered them yesterday and expect them about January 1st. Stand by for the official order area coming soon.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

i think i'm gonna stecil my screen name on it somewhere so folks will know its me till i get my ogf flags thanks again .


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Good luck, however the more you beat your head against the wall trying to make a truly fuctional, portable, foldable, cheap homemade shanty.....the better an old cardboard referigerator box is going to look. That's been my experience, anyway.


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

as much as people made fun of me my 1st offical shanty was a 50.00 deer blind. I staked it to the ice and put a heater in it and a couple buckets.  Worked great. Just ask Bigjohn513 he can tell you a story about that LOL


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i saw some guy on mog. who had a large out house with out the bottom for a shany once


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

saugeyesam said:


> im not trying to be cheap or anything but a new storebought shanty just isnt in the cards this year but not up to sitting out in the open on a bucket all ice season either so decided to put some left over lumber i had to a good use im almost finished with it as soon as im done with it i'll post some pics im gonna try and make it portable by folding it in on itself. i hope my plan works. now all i need is some ogf swag to adorn it with when im finished.


if it does'nt work out we have some used/returned rebuildable 2 man units for sale! Good luck!!


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Can't help but to share the best innovation I have seen, a number of years back when Erie was locked up, the ice was 18" all the way to South Bass, weekend morings it looked like a military assult at day break near the ferry dock on Catawba. Hundreds of guys on all kinds of vehicles, pulling every kind of shelter you can imagine, what a specticale...! The one I remember most were the ******** who had latched onto a huge plastic agricultural tank, and cut a big hole for adoor, several holes in the bottom, room for 5-6 guys inside....true American genius as the gingle goes. We fished form buckets that day near starve Isl, but we didn't walk out..... drove Dads old cub cadet with chains.........all the way to the south passage wish he would have been alive to hear of that........great memories......


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

I remember that big plastic tank. I saw it at ths state park one morning as we were heading out. I kept thinking that for the price of that tank every one in it could of had their own 2 man trap. That had to be at least 4 years ago or so. And you are right the amount of people was nuts. we would leave every morn in the dark and cover up our tail lights and you could look back at the train of 4 wheeler lights it would be non stop 4 wheelers from the 911 crack all the way to the state park.

The best one was 2 guys, each had to be in their 70s or real darn close. They were riding out with a moped on glare ice pulling a home made shanty behind it. They were going nowhere fast. Best part was this was clear out west of Green, Way the heck out there.

Scott


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I think I've got a picture of you guys on that lawnmower!! If not it was some other guys "mowin'" the ice. We laughed our butts off on your innovative ice travel!!! I don't think I would have thought of that. Sure beats walking all the way out there.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Oh The crazy things I've seen out on the ice !! Let's see 4 wheelers, snomobiles, golfcarts, motorcycles, lawn tractors, All types of personal family cars of course trucks and jeeps. But the best was the day the guys landed the airplane with skies off of Crane Creek !!!!!!


----------



## DZimmer_1 (Jul 3, 2005)

When I was in High school a buddy had gotten his hands on one of those freight containers that fed ex and such use to load freight onto larger aircraft cheap. Anyways, they are all fiberglass aside from the hinges on the doors. One entire side of the thing opens all the way up and they are not to awfull heavy but it would take something to tow it a good distance. Anyways, they cut 3 holes in the floor of it, riggrd them up with doors, fixed one of the two side doors so only one side opened up, glued styrofoam insulation in it and cut out a window with plexiglass on both the inside and outside. He said he had less than 300 bucks in it and 3 people could fish from it in room like temps as he also had a lantern and heater. the thing would be a bear to move but it looked awfull comfy


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

well boys its done sorry no pics yet but they will be on there way some time tomorrow im gonna try to hit a small pond i fish sometimes in the summer hopefully i'll have enough ice , there are some really big gills bass and channel cats in this pond even though the pond isn't really all that big . anyway i'll have some pics of my shanty tomorrow for sure .


----------



## Dale03 (Jun 2, 2005)

My uncle made a pretty sweet shanty years ago out of PVC pipes for the frame and bulk canvas for the shell. Was enormous and worked great, but was not the greatest for sledding across the ice. I have sat in plenty of homemade shanties and have not had a bad time, but I think spending $200 on a Clam or comparable is worth the price vs. trouble (building and transporting). And this opinion comes from the cheapest sob on the planet who tries to never buy any item or service that can be reasonably performed..............


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I dont know about the cheapest but.... Anyhow I built one out of lumber and it looked like a dog sled. Worked great with aluminum runners on the bottom.
ONly prob was it was a 1 man. Back to the draw board! I want to make one out of all alum. with a canvas cover for 2 guys. Wouldnt mind a flag neither!


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

well here they are fellas . sorry it took so long . i decided to rabbit hunt this weekend instead of hitting the ice but it'll be on for sure this weekend.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

so how does it work.. im sure after all the time spent making it you have had it out???? would love to hear how it went..


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

Shanty looks great. I bet you'll have tons of fun it it. how long did you work on it?


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

i havent used it yet i went out friday to a private pond and didnt take it cause it was supposed to be mild temps but wish i,d have taken it as far as how long it took to make it took me about a week just working a couple hours at a time after work i cant wait to get it on the ice?


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

the first trip i went this year i didnt need my shanty but i just got it and had to use it lol... i made a new sled to use this year.. probally never use it since i got this shanty...


----------

